# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  AutoData 3.40 (WinXP-7) (32-64bit) (Linux) (Multihost)

## elcamaleon

The DVD of this version of Autodata offers the most comprehensive information system available to today in the world of car repair workshops. Autodata system offers all the information absolutely necessary to carry out the overhaul and repair of all vehicles, new and old because it has the widest range of information on manufacturers, vehicle types and chronology.

It is a multi-software that incorporates all vehicle manufacturers and models from 1952 through 2011, includes straps schemes, layouts, component location, technical data, tightening torques, rigging, maintenance mileage, emissions, breakdowns ... endless illustrated and information necessary for a modern repair facility.



[Quote] MANUAL INSTALLATION:



1. Run "install.cmd" and install
2. Download the crack and run
3. Until you exit the window that everything is OK
4. Go to the folder and put in the file properties ADBCD.exe "compatible with Windows 95 and run as administrator
5. Run the program


INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS FOR WINDOWS 7:


1. Upgrade Microsoft Visual C + + 2010 Redistributable Package from 2008
2. Windows 7 32-bit is in its carpteta
3. Windows 7 64-bit is in its carpteta
4. Run as Administrator "install.cmd" (you have to wait 2-5 minutes)
5. In 32-bit can run the program
6. In 64-bit file requires the following: Run all the registry files from the folder "Win7_x64_reg" in the order 1,2,3. It's in your wallet, "Windows7_64".


COMMON ERRORS THAT CAN OCCUR:

"For runtime error 217 at ....."

option1: run the command prompt as administrator. Go to "cd C: \ adcda2" without quotes to the folder, and run "regsvr32 Chilkatcrypt2.dll"

option2: mount the image and not the run. Enter the folder to view files, run the executable as Administrator. if it does not, without Administrator privileges, normal. [/ quote]



[B] To make it work on Linux: [/ b]

It should install wine
I copied the ADCDA2 directory in $ HOME / .wine / device_c (which would be c: for wine)
I have run in a terminal regedit and I imported the file RegSettings.reg
I installed vcredist_x86.exe
I have run in a terminal from $ HOME/.wine/device_c/ADCDA2 / I ran regsvr32 ChilkatCrypt2.dll

Then just run $ HOME/.wine/device_c/ADCDA2/ADBCD.exe from wine


[B] Size: 1.32 GB
Version 3.40, the last
Including medicine [/ b]










Compatible with Windows XP, Windows 7 and Linux










*
DOWNLOAD HERE*


*INTERCHANGEABLES LINKS*




[b] You can download from 7 different file servers!! - Multihost [/ b]


[b] The links are protected to avoid being deleted as much as possible, just select the link below and copy the address bar, you will go to another page, there you must click on the button that says Make-SEE LINKS and then really all the download links. [/ b]





```
http://www.blogexchanger.com/102957/roc72
```







*PASSWORD UNRAR
elcamaleon*

----------

